#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新增四種功能語法 (2006-07-21)

## 狼王白牙

新增以下功能語法



刪除線 , 語法  劃上刪除線的一段文字



加上更多空白 , 語法 [spacer=n]一段文字 或者 [spacer]一段文字, n=正整數


文章(帖子)內可以嵌入 Google Video 上的影片, 並且直接在論壇上觀看
語法 [GVideo]Google Video 影片的網址[/GVideo]



文章(帖子)內可以嵌入 YouTube 上的影片, 並且直接在論壇上觀看
語法 [youtube]YouTube 影片的網址[/youtube]

----------


## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=6]示範刪除線語法:*

[spacer=6]以下網頁已經過期故刪除 , 使用刪除語法


*[spacer=6]示範空白語法:*

[spacer=12]我是第一段的段落, 所以前面要加上兩格空格..
[spacer=6]我是第一段的第二行因此不必加上空格。


*[spacer=6]示範 Google Video 語法:*

[spacer=6]以下影片放在 http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...92400703718576
[spacer=6]但是我可以直接讓會員不必離開論壇就可以觀看, 
[spacer=6]甚至我也可以上傳影片到 Google Video以節省附加檔案空間

[spacer=6]像這樣: [gvideo]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6585492400703718576[/gvideo]


*[spacer=6]示範 YouTube 語法:*

[spacer=6]以下狼雨ED影片放在 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOy053ENvGQ
[spacer=6]但是我可以直接讓眾獸不必離開論壇就可以觀看, 
[spacer=6]甚至我也可以上傳影片到 YouTube以節省附加檔案空間

[spacer=6]像這樣: [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOy053ENvGQ[/youtube]

----------

